# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Help! Boyfriend Speaks Russian... I Don't! :P

## Agent Eva

As the title of this topic suggests, my boyfriend speaks russian and I don't. I should state tho, to clear up any confusion, that he does speak english, but he isn't exactly "fluent". There is nothing I want more right now than to learn russian so that I can talk with him more easily... but I can't seem to retain anything that I learn and where I am there doesn't seem to be any courses offered to learn russian.  
I have a russian phrase book that I bought (that actualy is far easier to understand and is far more usefull than any russian-english dictionary I've seen) that is kind of helping... but like I said... I'm having great difficulty retaining anything that I've read so far. This site helps too with the sound files on pronunciation and everything, but I need something more extensive to build on.  
I'm also really shy when it comes to speaking about what I've learned so far infront of him and his friends. Which is why, before anyone suggests it, that I haven't really asked for his help or that of his friends. I'm afraid of saying/pronouncing things wrong or sounding like the dumb canadian that I am. Heh. I suppose my biggest problem is my confidence in speaking russian out loud to him or his friends. I think that perhaps this will be my first step to overcome in my quest to learn russian. So if anyone can suggest any tips to boost my confidence in speaking russian out loud I would be eternaly greatfull! 
So in closing, I am learning russian for love. I love him very much. Being with him, for me, is like breathing. I would do anything to be closer to him. The moment I met him I wanted to learn just so I could speak with him. If this sounds silly to any of you, I appologize. But what I speak of comes from the deapths of my heart and I am in need of any help that can be offered. Thanx to whom ever sat through my rant!  :P

----------


## DDT

I say "dump the no good bum" and hang out with us.

----------


## Dogboy182

its going to be a lot easier for him to learn english than it is going to be for u to learn russian. 
but if you REALLY wanna, you can... i mean, i did!  ::

----------


## tdcinprc

I'm in a similar situation...except it's my girlfriend who is my russian...and being with her made me really want to learn.  So shortly after I met her I told her that I wanted to learn and she said okay.  She's nearly fluent in English though, so that's a big help.  But what I did was just start small.  I went to her and said, "Look what I learned" and I wrote out the Russian alphabet.  She was impressed.   
So, my suggestion, start with small things and get your boyfriend used to the idea of you using/learning russian, and he'll probably be more than happy to help you.  If you just start learning and then you find that you know a lot and then you start speaking it to him, then I think he would think that it was very strange.  I mean, I would, if I were dating someone who didn't speak english and then all of a sudden one day they started speaking english to me, i would say, "when did you learn that?" and "why didn't you let me help you?" 
and as far as remembering goes...here's what I do. I make flashcards.  First I make one, then I try my best to remember.  Then when I make the second one, I look at it and try to remember then I go back to the first and see if I remember.  Then I make the third, try to remember, then go back to the 1st and 2nd ones, and see if I still remember.  What I've found is that the time it takes between writing flashcards is just about the longest that I word can stay in my memory, so by the time I finish the 2nd and go back to the 1st it's been just long enough so that I didn't forget it, and then when i try to remember it it brings it back to me, so that the time that i'm able to remember it is a little longer, so that I'm able to retain it until I write the 3rd one, and remember the 2nd one...  At least this has worked for me... 
Good luck!

----------


## Pioner

yep, definately it is easier for him to learn English, but really would help a lot if you speak Russian. I had a long relationship with an American, and sometimes I really really got so tired of English, that I could not ineract at all. English at work, English at home, I just wanted to speak Russian. And then, going to parties with Russian friends she was quite isolated.

----------


## Agent Eva

Bol'shoye spasiba! I feel a little better now about the whole idea of learning russian after hearing from you guys. I still have to work on my confidence in speaking russian out loud, but I think I'll get there! Your suggestions were very helpfull. Although, DDT, I think I'll keep yours on the back burner for a bit! Lol! But of course I will still hang out here as much as possible!  ::  
Flashcards? Hmmmm. That does sound like something that would really help. I usualy have an easier time remembering something if I have material to read from handy. And as for the russian alphabet, I really should start learning that first as well. I have really only just been learning for a couple of weeks now, so I wasn't even sure where to begin. The flashcards and the alphabet seem a better place to start then tying to memorise a whole russian phrasebook! What would I have done without you guys! Lol! Vsevo kharosheva!  ::  
P.S: I know this may sound cheesey, but can anyone tell me how to say a certain phrase in russian? The phrase is "Being with you, for me, is like breathing." It would be a big help if anyone could help me out! You guys have done enough for me already, but please permit me this one last favor!  ::

----------


## Pioner

Быть с тобой, для меня как дышать
Being with you, for me, is like breathing 
but it is better to say
Ты нужен мне как воздух
Ty nuzhen mne kak vozdukh
I need you as much as air (to breath).

----------


## Dogboy182

I'd throw a рядом in there with с тобой, it sounds closer (Proximity wise).

----------


## Pioner

> I'd throw a рядом in there with с тобой, it sounds closer (Proximity wise).

 "вместе с тобой" would be better. 
second thought - no, both are ok, but I would advice using my phrase, which is not direct translation.

----------


## siberiangoddess

> As the title of this topic suggests, my boyfriend speaks russian and I don't. I should state tho, to clear up any confusion, that he does speak english, but he isn't exactly "fluent". There is nothing I want more right now than to learn russian so that I can talk with him more easily... but I can't seem to retain anything that I learn and where I am there doesn't seem to be any courses offered to learn russian.  
> I have a russian phrase book that I bought (that actualy is far easier to understand and is far more usefull than any russian-english dictionary I've seen) that is kind of helping... but like I said... I'm having great difficulty retaining anything that I've read so far. This site helps too with the sound files on pronunciation and everything, but I need something more extensive to build on.  
> I'm also really shy when it comes to speaking about what I've learned so far infront of him and his friends. Which is why, before anyone suggests it, that I haven't really asked for his help or that of his friends. I'm afraid of saying/pronouncing things wrong or sounding like the dumb canadian that I am. Heh. I suppose my biggest problem is my confidence in speaking russian out loud to him or his friends. I think that perhaps this will be my first step to overcome in my quest to learn russian. So if anyone can suggest any tips to boost my confidence in speaking russian out loud I would be eternaly greatfull! 
> So in closing, I am learning russian for love. I love him very much. Being with him, for me, is like breathing. I would do anything to be closer to him. The moment I met him I wanted to learn just so I could speak with him. If this sounds silly to any of you, I appologize. But what I speak of comes from the deapths of my heart and I am in need of any help that can be offered. Thanx to whom ever sat through my rant!  :P

 
Awwwwwww... Eva is in love!!... :P ... I feel the same way about Maria Sharapova...  :P

----------


## fantom605

> Awwwwwww... Eva is in love!!... :P ... I feel the same way about Maria Sharapova...  :P

   Umm, I think hers is love, yours is stalking!   ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## siberiangoddess

LOL!

----------


## Agent Eva

> Originally Posted by siberiangoddess   
> Awwwwwww... Eva is in love!!... :P ... I feel the same way about Maria Sharapova...  :P     Umm, I think hers is love, yours is stalking!   
>  -Fantom

 Lol! Thanx! And yes it is love!  ::  
I actualy came on because I had a stupid question (I'm usualy allowed one a day... so here it is... heh). I was wondering if anyone can tell me what a (hope I'm putting this down right) "bobnik" is. My boyfried mentioned this word lastnight but said he didn't know what the english equivelent was. So... yeah. What is "bobnik"?  ::  
p.s: I know this might be a bad word... but you guys have been so helpfull to me so far and this would help me out.   ::

----------


## N

> What is "bobnik"?

 Бабник - womanizer

----------


## Agent Eva

I'll have to let him know. Thanx alot for your help.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

бабник is pimp in english. 
баб women, ник guy.  
womanguy - Pimp.

----------


## JJ

I thought that pimp means сутенёр.

----------


## Dogboy182

lol! Well i suppose it could be. 
A pimp is basically any guy who gets tons of chicks and has sex with them, or uses them for other things, But the name of a guy who owns prostitutes is also 'pimp'.  It started with this meaning, and then became more widely used, with much help from rap / hip hop im sure.

----------


## fantom605

The only thing I know about pimpin' is that Big Daddy Kane thinks it ain't easy.  I don't think he was putting in enough effort.    ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## Pioner

> бабник is pimp in english. 
> баб women, ник guy.  
> womanguy - Pimp.

 I think N is right and womenizer is a better word for that. Бабник does not use all women, he just cannot control himself and "follows each skirt he sees". It is quite common that those women use him more then he them.

----------


## Agent Eva

You guys have all been very helpfull.  I don't know where I would have been without your help. Probably combing libraries and book stores fruitlessly for hours on end for the info I need no doubt. Lol. :P 
I want so bad to be able to speak russian... but it's going incredibly slow... I know these things take time... but everything I try to learn I can never remember. I've always kind of been like that though. Oh well... I'm sure I'll learn somehow. Heh. 
My boyfriend, Said (pronounced Sigh-eed) has a unique background. He was born in Afgahnistan, then moved to russia years later. So he speaks primarily russian. He also speaks 5 languages, but that includes Russian. I've been contemplating learning Hindi and Urdu, which would both be considered his native languages. Also, I've been thinking of learning Arabic and Hebrew. Those two languages I've just always found fascinating.  
Since I've been with him I've been ovecome by this incredible thirst for learning that I've never had before. It's great! Before him I just didn't care. I pretty much just did whatever with out concern for where I was going. But now I feel as though I can see the path I walk beneath my feet. I know that sounds cheesey, but I honestly don't know how else to describe this amazing feeling that this man has instilled within me. But you guys are probably gagging right now on the over-sweetness, so I suppose I can stop my rambling about now. Thanx for sitting through it. Now it's off to bed in a bit so I can get up early and buy the new Harry Potter book! WOOOOHOOOO!  ::  
P.S: Yeah.. in case I didn't mention it before... I can be a bit of a dork! And before u ask... I'm 25! Not 11... like how I just acted with the book thing... lol.   ::

----------


## Dobry

Good luck to you, Eva. 
If I can add one tiny suggestion, to all the good ideas posted here...
Find something in Russian culture that draws you to it (_her_), and that has nothing to do with your boyfriend or anyone else.  Something that you cherish in your soul, that becomes deeply you, is very personal, and causes you to yearn, and to grow as an individual. 
For me it began with the films of Tarkovsky.  They first drew me into Russia and I've never looked back. 
Russia's like that...it's magical and philosophical...good and bad.  
Good journeys to you.

----------


## smilinste

I have a girl in Ukraine, who speaks both Russian and Ukrainian, it gets a little confusing, i just use flashcards myself, ohh and the loyal phrase book. if u find an easier way give me a shout eva, cause I cant remember anything.   ::

----------


## fisher

> So in closing, I am learning russian for love. I love him very much. Being with him, for me, is like breathing. I would do anything to be closer to him.

 Wow. Does anybody know where can I find that kind of girl?  ::    

> Being with you, for me, is like breathing.

 As a native russian speaker I would prefer to hear something like
"Быть с тобой для меня такая же необходимость, как дышать"
or even simplier:
"Ты мне необходим как воздух"   

> So... yeah. What is "bobnik"? Confused

 m.b. "babnik" ?
It means "someone, who likes many women and usually has short sexual relationships with them". The synonym is Don Juan.

----------


## cdnexpat

Hello Eva,
Are you sure you boy friend is not speaking Dari or Pashtou, since he is from Afghanistan? Anyway, I am also sitting in Afghanistan trying to learn Russian by myself. I found that I can only learn visually, and I forget most new words spoken to me.
I agree with you that love is a compelling reason to make the necessary efforts to learn a new language. Go for it, you will discover a new culture.
Cheers,

----------


## Agent Eva

He was born in Afgahnistan but moved to Russia when he was about 17 or 18. He also speaks Hindi and Urdu. Speaking of which, I bought a Hindi/Urdu phrasebook just this past saturday so I can attempt to learn a little. I love Hindi music and Hindi movies! Said has exposed me to so many interesting things!  ::  
But MAN... Been away from here for too long... All I can say is that my Russian is progressing very slowly... Said keeps me very busy I must say... heh. I mean if I could post a pic of him here to show you all then you might unerstand why I'm so "pre-occupied"   ::   
It's great to see I'm still getting replies on this thread even after so long. I saw this one book in chapters that I might get on my next paycheck. It's like an exerscise book with flashcards and different lessons and stuff. It looks really neat. It might help a little more because I learn better when I have something visual to work with. So perhaps if anyone needs something more along those lines to help them I would suggest that. I will get back to you on the title though. I can't quite remember it. (it was something like "Learning Russian in 10 Minutes a Day"... but don't quote me on that... lol) 
But thanx to everyone for their suggestions and I will try to frequent here more often! Tah tah!  ::  
P.S: Can anyone tell me how to post a pic in here? I tried to but I can't seem to get it to show up...

----------


## fantom605

The easiest way (since files/photos cannot be attached to posts) is to go to a free photo hosting site (shutterfly, ofoto, yahoophoto, snapfish, etc) and upload your photos, and once you do, go to the photo you want, right-click on it, and click "properties".  In the middle, you will see the web address for this photo, copy this, and in the forum, put 
 <*img src = "http://www.yoursite.com/picaddress"> 
  without the "*" and paste the address you want in the quotations. 
 -Fantom

----------


## Agent Eva

Thanx Fantom! I'll have to try that. I did manage to use a pic of Said as my profile pic. It's a little small but you can kind of get the idea of what he looks like. I'll try to post a larger one later when I get the chance! :P 
I forgot to ask last time I posted--> Fisher, can you tell me how to pronounce those translations you wrote? I'm still learning russian script so I'm having difficulties reading it just yet. Your help would be most gracious! And you have certainly been much help already with your input as well as everyone who has replied to my lil' thread!  ::

----------


## ace-ventura

privjet 
I'm a new member, and this is my first post on this forum, so I'd like to greet all of you. 
I have even worse scenario than you guys, since my girlfriend is russian, and I'm serbian and none of is is quite fluent in english, so we're really struggling in conversation! our native languages are quite similar though, we can sometimes understand each other when we can't find a word in english. 
the question is, should it be easier for me to learn russian, considering that similarity, or that may make even more difficulties? I've noticed that grammar is very similar, and some similar words have different endings, but pronunciation of letters and sentences is very different. At this very moment, I'm complete beginner in russian, and almost all words I know are swear words   ::  
I know it's much easier to improve our english and we are doing so, but I'd really like to learn some russian when I was given that opportunity. 
I'm trying to use pimsleur and rosseta stone method, but I'm not satisfied with my progress! also, I'm very bad in learning grammar and I'm looking for some more natural method of learning.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I would think learning Russian would be easier, since it is close to Serbian and she speaks fluent Russian. If you both speak English as a second language, I think it would be harder on the relationship. Unless you both become very fluent in it... Anyway, Russian is a great language!   ::

----------

